# Recommend source for cherry shrimp?



## ShermanGirl (Feb 6, 2010)

I had a bad experience ordering some on Aquibid. Poor color and some teeny worms hitched a ride that literly ate my drift wood. 

Looking for dark read coloring.

Would like to make meeting but not sure yet. I'm in dallas area pretty often.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

There are many of us that have cherries. I have a ton that I would hook you up with, however I will be out of town until after Easter. If you dont find them by then PM me.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Coloring of cherry shrimp is highly dependent on lighting. The brighter the lights, the more intensely colored they are. Water conditions are another factor, and is true of fish as well. Often a fish that looks so-so in the store will look brilliant after a few days at home because of the better water conditions. 

Michael


----------



## vacaloca (Feb 27, 2010)

invertzfactory typically has some. you might ask niko.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I've got some if you PM me, I sell at 80 cents each.


----------

